# Prices, Inflation and just plain silly



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Just been looking at new vans.

Using the New Burstner Aero Van as an example, it is currently around £75,000.00 - £78,000.00 (you might get a 4 cylinder manual for less, but I would not really want one and doubt it would be easy to sell on).

Yet back in 2006, the then Equivalent T Start range could be bought for around £35,000.00 - £40,000.00.

Now the base chassis has not risen in price that much. And the discounts offered to converters has remained the same.

Where does the cost increase come from?

Even taking into consideration the rate of inflation and the poor £-€ exchange rate. In now way can I see any justification for these silly increases.

Anyone in the night owls ?

TM


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Has the Euro exchange rate changed much in that time?

Gerald


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi TM.
Yes the exchange rate was €1.45 in 2006.
Now down to €1.14 it must have an effect.

Ray.


----------



## Vanya (Jun 24, 2011)

In fairness you cannot compare the Aero Van with the T-Star. They are chalk and cheese. The chassis is the new generation Euro V and the conversion is a completely different animal. Also bear in mind the exchange rate has moved from around 1.45 to the current 1.12 - 1.14 a move of around 23% !! and VAT is up to 20%.
BTW I think the Aero Van is a brilliant design...a pity it is being discontinued for 2012.
Burstner do seem to be the market leaders when it comes to innovation.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Euro*



Vanya said:


> In fairness you cannot compare the Aero Van with the T-Star. They are chalk and cheese. The chassis is the new generation Euro V and the conversion is a completely different animal. Also bear in mind the exchange rate has moved from around 1.45 to the current 1.12 - 1.14 a move of around 23% !! and VAT is up to 20%.
> BTW I think the Aero Van is a brilliant design...a pity it is being discontinued for 2012.
> Burstner do seem to be the market leaders when it comes to innovation.


The Aero Van is the latest offering to replace the T star. The 2006 Had ESP, Euro IV Engines and Was available with a true Automatic.

The T star was being flogged as the Latest thing in its day.

The NCV3 is the latest EuroSprinter. I have two of the Euro IV versions. A 4 Cylinder and a V6. Mercedes made the Sprinter much Bigger, Improved the same engines and Introduced Adaptive ESP+. There was hardly any cost increase to customers, either when it was introduced or when they made the 2010 MY Sprinter EU V.

See my Post here

This is the Chassis

So if we add 30% to cover Exchange rate, VAT and Inflation to the highest price of T Start - £40k, thats £52k. Add £5k for the extra fancy bits and the chassis - £57k.

I wonder why it is being discontinued?.

TM


----------



## dave-rsvr (Aug 8, 2010)

just a rip off, the 747 was 55000 in 08 and they are about 80000 now,euro has not gone up that much,but while peopl pay it they will sell,ok if you bought in 08 as will help you hold the price but suely if you buy new now your going to lose loads


----------



## tude (Feb 9, 2008)

*Prices*

I did a post on here last wk on burstner 2nd hand prices the big 2 nd hand elegance range are dearer than new ones when you take vat into consideration.but I couldn't convince anybody on here cheers


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Hard bargaining will secure a good deal if you have the slivs in hand.
We still intend to buy a nearly new 726g when our situation permits


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Been down to Travelworld ( new Hymer agent) at their open weekend, looking around, the prices of the new Neismans there were really mind boggling.

tony


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

GEMMY said:


> Been down to Travelworld ( new Hymer agent) at their open weekend, looking around, the prices of the new Neismans there were really mind boggling.
> 
> tony


Is that Telford Tony? New Hymer dealer?

Dick


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

GEMMY said:


> Been down to Travelworld ( new Hymer agent) at their open weekend, looking around, the prices of the new Neismans there were really mind boggling.
> 
> tony


We were at their(N&B) in Polch last year, the prices of some of the Flairs well over 200,000 euros.

A number of people we met there said they are just not selling, I wonder why.

I wasn't even that impressed with the factory visit, contentious point I know but not a patch on Hymers.

Paul.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

And *properties *around here are not selling sub £65k
Dave p


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*N&B*



coppo said:


> GEMMY said:
> 
> 
> > Been down to Travelworld ( new Hymer agent) at their open weekend, looking around, the prices of the new Neismans there were really mind boggling.
> ...


I don't see anything to rave about with the N&B's

TM


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> And *properties *around here are not selling sub £65k
> Dave p


Yes it does put it into perspective Dave, well over 200,000 euros for a motorhome and whats more the fibreglass fronts for the niesmanns are bought from Turkey because they are too expensive to be sorced in Germany.

They used to discard 7 out of every 10 of the fronts because the quality was rubbish, but it was still cheaper to do this than buy from Germany. The quality has improved I hasten to add, but it just goes to show that everybody likes cost cutting(even the Germans).

At that price they should be gold plated.

Paul.


----------

